# Patience IS gold! :D



## Pei (Jan 5, 2006)

Doing a tut is SO SO time-consuming, & freaking tiring may I add?

Well, this is not exactly a tut, it's simply

*Pei's MU routine*

I'm not qualified to do a tut & I seriously got sooooo soooo much to learn from some very talented & beautiful women here.

Whatever it is, hope u girlies like it and 
this post is specially dedicated to people with "asiantic eyes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*added: I'm oopsies about my brows! I've extremely sparse brows & I don't know what to do with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The colouring supposed to be dark brown but it turns out to be red when being photographed with flash...Oh Well~*



































*Before & After* - Comments on this plssss


----------



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Check out your beautiful dark eyes!!!
What the heck are you talking about? You are very talented!
I love the tissue trick! I am going to have to try that!
Beautiful job!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 5, 2006)

looks good!! i use that trick to do my e/s too! (the one w/ the tissue, but i use half a note card instead.)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think you look pretty even w/o the colored contacts!


----------



## Pei (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Check out your beautiful dark eyes!!!
What the heck are you talking about? You are very talented!
I love tissue trick! I am going to have to try that!
Beautiful job!_

 

Awwww Nessa, u're my sweetest supporter ever!
Thank u :x


Thks Mel! Appreciate ur comment


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 5, 2006)

Really nice simple do-able tutorial! That tissue trick is great, i need to try that as my outer corners are always undefined.


----------



## Melisanda (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, I'll have to try the tissue trick next time I do my makeup. I'd have never thought of that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And btw, you eyes look gorgeous, dark brown has always been my favourite eye color.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 5, 2006)

wow tissue.lol.i use one of those clear id cards like you had when you were in high school or somethin lol......you did a great job!!!!! tutorials are veeeery tiring.you look so good girl your so cute lol


----------



## lovejam (Jan 5, 2006)

That is so cool! I love this tutorial. I am definitely going to do it on myself (although maybe with greens because I don't have any blues). I hope you'll do more tutorials someday, because you're really good.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jan 5, 2006)

oooh i'm definitely trying the tissue trick! never thought to do that...i just always patted color carefully....but that would help me move faster!

great tut really! gave some great tricks....and you have beautiful eyes!! with OR without the contacts!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is great! Thanks for sharing. i am definately going to have to try your paper technique. Lol!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 6, 2006)

Your so beautiful ! Thank you for the tut !


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 6, 2006)

THe tissue trick is awesome, i always have trouble ending my shadow/liner!!!


----------



## Becki (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow you are gorgeous!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 6, 2006)

This Tutorial Rocks Hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You Are Very Beautiful Young Lady And I Love Your Natural Eye Color


----------



## breathless (Jan 6, 2006)

this is a GREAT tutorial! seriously! great job!


----------



## umademesmyle (Jan 7, 2006)

that's a very beautiful color on you!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 7, 2006)

you look amazing with or without makeup. but i love this look and i'm definately gonna have to try it now that we have this sweetass tutorial on it


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 16, 2006)

i love pic (i) [ha ha i would have just left it like that] ..interesting tissue trick ...i usually do my thing then i use a wet q-tip to wipe from the outer corner of my eye to the end of my eyebrow to get that same effect


----------



## LipstickChick (Jan 17, 2006)

Beautiful look!  And I love how the gold color highlights your eyes -- makes them sparkle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Check out your beautiful dark eyes!!!
What the heck are you talking about? You are very talented!
I love the tissue trick! I am going to have to try that!
Beautiful job!_

 
Remember when you were interested in the Alexis Vogel kit?  The tissue trick used here is actually what AV uses in HER kit, except she gives you a piece of fabric/shammy cut into a triangle of sorts to do the cat-eye angle.

Just thought I'd throw that out there, since I remember giving you some info on her kit -- a tissue is a whole lot more cost effective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 17, 2006)

That is really pretty! I am so glad you posted exactly the name of the colors becaue I think they are beautiful....Now only to convince my s/o that new makeup is a necessary expense so he doesn't get mad that I go out to buy it! lol That tissue is a really good idea also, I think I might have to try that!


----------



## sayna (Jan 18, 2006)

wow! great look!
I am going to have to try the tissue trick!


----------



## smiles4c (Feb 12, 2006)

I always love your FOTDs, you have great features and bright e/s is amazing on you!  

I love the trick with the tissue, I'll have to try that...never would have thought of that myself LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great job, you should do more tutorials!


----------



## Pei (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smiles4c* 
_I always love your FOTDs, you have great features and bright e/s is amazing on you!  

I love the trick with the tissue, I'll have to try that...never would have thought of that myself LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job, you should do more tutorials! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thks girl, I still have LOTSA room for improvement and I'm waiting for tuts on ur amazing eye looks!


----------



## Jaim (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah, I had no idea about the tissue thing! I love that. I use pieces of scotch tape and I always feel so goofy when I do it!


----------



## xiahe (Feb 16, 2006)

whoa, this tutorial is awesome!  i'm gonna have to try this (but i don't have shimmermoss or flashtrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

i have a random question, tho - how do you go about blending a highlighter shadow into the other colors without getting the brighter colors into the brow bone?


----------



## Pei (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_whoa, this tutorial is awesome!  i'm gonna have to try this (but i don't have shimmermoss or flashtrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

i have a random question, tho - how do you go about blending a highlighter shadow into the other colors without getting the brighter colors into the brow bone?  _

 
Ty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Instead of those colours mentioned, u can always replace them with ur fav colours!

And erm...I jus blend at the lid and try not to "colour" the browbone. (Don't think I'd ans ur qns lol)

Anyway, I think i did it wrong, I shld apply Beige rose (highlighter) as a all-over wash, then apply the core colours. It will then look "naturally blended" I think


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 17, 2006)

u made it look super easy great tutorial

i love that u stated u used tissue


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## cuiran (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha too cute!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 24, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## alienman (Jul 25, 2008)

noice! never even thought about using a tissue or a card

thx for the tip!

and the look is gorgeous


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 20, 2008)

this color is beautiful on you


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

great tut


----------

